# Longdraw!



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm REALLY pushing myself here! Trying to do the longdraw method using one hand, o boy it's hard. I GOT to get my MS homework done too......but I haven't really even started. :teehee: Hoping now that the weather is getting cold I'll have some extra time on my hands! :rock: 
[YOUTUBE]http://youtu.be/gc9LZEOnulQ[/YOUTUBE] 

The YouTube tags never work for me, so here this other link too.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gc9LZEOnulQ


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Try doing long draw from the fold. 

It makes a big difference, especially if you have some combed top or locks you can fold over your finger. Just make sure it is fluffed up nice and loose!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Woo hoo!! You were doing it. I saw it. 

And I seen Carly Sue too!

Glad to see you positng again Jill. 
You better get cracking on that MS stuff.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

OK, I'm gonna try the "fold" stuff! I liked this vid.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFK6NGwHGgw
I have REALLY got MUCH faster with my spinning now that I'm using this method.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I used to be so much more confident in my longdraw. I've gotten away form in over the years and would like to work on getting back to it this winter. I miss it, it's fun once you get it going.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I like to do the modified long-draw -- just keep the other hand there handy, just in case. Works well for me and a lot less stressful if your roving doesn't behave. Long draw can be fast spinning, but wouldn't working from the fold slow you down?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

O BOY, the fold, isn't going so well for me just yet. I'm going to keep practicing tho bc I think it WILL give me a better woolen product with that fold in there. BUT, are the fibers really "folded" in there, each one? I haven't really gotten my microscope out yet to check and see what's really going on down there on the micron level, lol.  OMGoodness.............this TOTALLY makes the spinning go FAST!!!!! I'm having to order me some more bobbins as we type!!!! I'm SO tickled.....I used to just wonder how in the WORLD you ladies spin so much wool in such a short amount of time!!! O MAN, I'M on a ROLL now. 

OK, but honestly, you all NEED to kick me in the rear and get me going on this MS stuff. :sob:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Just make sure you slow down the flyer some, or feed on, and get enough twist in the fibers. It s easy to get carried away with the speed and not get enough twist into your fibers. I liked the link WIHH posted awhile back of that kid (young man) from England. I can't remember what thread that was though.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

MAN he makes it look SO easy!!! :grumble:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Draw back, let twist accumulate, feed on. Repeat.

It *is* easy!

A really loose hold on the fibre is essential, and using your forward hand to support the incoming yarn and pinch/release to control the twist is a good thing (supported long draw).


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

JD - what a coincidence! I just pulled out all my MS stuff this past weekend, cuz I realized that I have done NOTHING on it for months and months! 

I just finished spinning the Perendale worsted and woolen, have my rolags of CVM ready, and going to comb the CVM tonight. Our Guild does a Fiber Frolic every other week, so I'm going to take the preps to spin them tomorrow night. 

We gotta get CRACKIN!!!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The two of you need to have an accountability thread or something. 
I was really enjoying it when you were talking about it last time. 


Do you both have your "10 breeds" worth of fiber already?
You have to do like 20 yards in both woolen and worsted of each breed, plus having some to knit a swatch of each one, right?
I suppose it depends how fine you spin, as to how much of each fiber you would need.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Woo hoo, I called and got a 4mo. extension on the MS homework! :rock:

Plus, I went ahead and signed up for the second level as well, they said the cost was going up after the first of the year. So I thought, might as well.......I can always get another 4mo. added to the end of next year too, right. 

I think I'm may need a few more breeds to work with. I may just start all over again since I only made 10yr sk of each breed and forgot to make enough for the 2x2" swatches out of each one.  

Today I made the Z & S twist diagrams and did my 10yr skn of single ply from the drop spindle. I made a lap spinning device from a coat hanger & am doing my lap spun 10yr skn now. 

I'm still going to try and get all this in by the time it's due so I'm gonna be busy busy busy!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

This is the spindle I made for the lap spinning.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

You can do it! Stay with it.
Btw, I've been mulling this over, can you please share the information on this class? Taking it has been kinda growing on me.
Thanks.
jd


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Here is my Z & S diagrams, I still need to put some smaller yarn with the S & Z twist in it along the side, they wanted 12" examples I guess. :shrug:


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

So, if you're spinning it on your lap, it doesn't need the wheel? Just the straight wire?
Totally confused. Can you demonstrate it on one of your youtubes? 
jd


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> The two of you need to have an accountability thread or something.
> I was really enjoying it when you were talking about it last time.


We do! It really helped to keep me focused when we were posting, and I learned a LOT from it! So as soon as I go to the next exercise, I'll start a post... that should be in the next few days!



gone-a-milkin said:


> Do you both have your "10 breeds" worth of fiber already?
> You have to do like 20 yards in both woolen and worsted of each breed, plus having some to knit a swatch of each one, right?


I've got 2 ounces from six different breeds. I have 4 done, 1 ready to spin tomorrow, and another to wash yet. I did find a woman from Ravelry that is selling different breeds, so I'm going to get that. I am really enjoying spinning different breeds, since all I've ever done is my own sheep!

I'll post pics in the next few days - have to block the little swatches I made. THanks for the encouragement - I'll need it!



gone-a-milkin said:


> I suppose it depends how fine you spin, as to how much of each fiber you would need.


The two ounces of Perendale ended up being about 1.8 oz after washing. I split it into two batches - I spun 55 yards woolen of DK weight from 0.8 oz. My woolen just looks so underspun! I want to get some critiques from the Guild tomorrow.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Here you go JD, also, I have the level one book if you'd like to know more about the HW.
Master Spinner Program: Fibre Week: Short Courses in Fibre Technology: Continuing Education: Olds College


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

We were posting at the same time, so I missed all of this...

You got an extension???? I've been going back and forth whether to ask for one, but I read on Ravelry that they only give extensions for medical reasons, so I figured I'd never get one. 

The only thing I'm really worried about is doing the natural dyeing with 10 different plant samples - that's alot in the dead of winter!!

I thought lap spinning was just rolling the roving on your lap while drafting to make yarn that way... are you using the coat hanger for a drop spindle? I'm confused too :shrug:

Your Z and S twists look like cute little woolie candycanes :gaptooth:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I've got Cotswold if you need it ... Good luck snd good work so far!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'd just call and ask for the extra time, they never asked me reason why I needed it. 
Here's what I'm doing......I think the book said to do it this way, LOL
I'm thinking about how I'm gonna find the stuff for the dyeing too!  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0YCzLhPHEY


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lots of places sell dried dye stuff, plants and flowers.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Man, I'd love a class on longdraw! It's my default spinning method.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah.....but we have to tell where we got the dye stuffs. I can't say I sent away for them, can I? I bet they want to hear that I walked 10miles, crossed 3 rivers, and dug to the center of the earth to get the most precious of herbs for the pot. :shrug:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

You can buy your dye material! Not everyone lives in the middle of a weed field.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I do have daffodils in the freezer waiting for the dye pot. Onion skins are easy to get, and black beans work well!

So when we're ready for that portion, we'll start a thread so we can get ideas. 

Frazzle - I thought that they have to be locally collected materials for the Master Spinner program. I'll check my book later and check back in. Have a Guild Fiber Frolic tonight, so I'll be spinning CVM woolen and worsted. 

I can't wait to find out more about the different kinds of long draw - that's my favorite way to spin!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, I suppose it's possible you have to use local stuff ... the materials have been updated recently so the people I know who took it may have had different experiences. I know several used onion skins, because those are easy to get (and you get really awesome different colours with different mordants too).

If you have a woodstove, save some of the bark from your wood ... makes neat colours and is so high in tannins you probably will get results even with no mordant. I did that at a workshop I ran this summer, it was cool.

As for long draw ... one handed (unsupported) long draw will require VERY VERY LOOSE fibres. Like, way looser than you think. Which is why I do one handed long draw from the fold. I do supported long draw from rovings (loosely floofed) all the time, but if I need to go completely one handed, it's gotta be from the fold or I can't draft well enough. Of course the other way to get a really awesome loosely prepped bundle is to hand card it and make a lovely rolag. This would be a skill I am NOT good at, but it *does* work. 

Loose! Open! Barely held! Add lots of twist!


----------

